# Arrogant husband is exaggerating everything...



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm still happy I'm getting divorced. I'm tired of the bull though. I realized my stbx has exaggerated our relationship to make himself look like the "good guy." He's even telling my mother how he won't pay child support until a judge makes him. What a douche!!

What's really bothering me right now is his mother. She has been the third party in my relationship the whole 10 years. She can say and do what she wants with no repercussion. Example: my daughters were asking me if I like going on boats. I said I never really did and now I really don't because a very close cousin of mine drowned in a boating accident in 2008. My daughter told me that "grandma" said had he been wearing a life jacket he wouldn't have went under. Regardless of that being true, I don't feel its her place to even speak on it considering how sensitive of a topic it is. My cousin is DEAD, never coming back and to essentially blame him for his death is insensitive. She didn't know him nor does she know what its like to lose a child. I told my stbx and first thing he said, like he has always said when his mother makes inappropriate comments, is "it wasn't meant to be malicious but its probably true." Regardless if its true or not my children shouldn't have to hear her making such comments about someone I was very close to. My stbx then informed me that I have said things too as if to cancel out or justify what she said. He then took the stance that he can't do anything about her, she doesn't listen to him either. I could hear the arrogance in his voice. This woman has told my kids she helped daddy move while smiling in their face, she tries to talk to them about where babies come from. She even asks them about what mommy is doing and why and tells them daddy is happier without mommy. My kids are already in the middle of this adult mess, they don't need her showing her happiness about him leaving me. I'm so fed up with my stbx and his "wife" the women he has always defended no matter what.

What the hell?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

That really sucks. I have no idea why some mothers need to insert themselves so firmly in their adult childrens' lives. I had one of those years ago. If you could get a restraining order because someone is thoroughly annoying, I would have done it 10x over.


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish I could get a gag order on her...literally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Someone always has to act like they are the victim and nothing is ever their fault.
In a marriage, it takes 2. I'm not saying it's 50/50 but to just blame it on one person is ridiculous.

And as for his mother, oh don't even get me started. Your ex needs to have enough BALLS for his children to tell her not to say inappropriate things in front or to them. Him saying he can't control what she says is true, but he could say he isn't going to bring the children around her unless she acts like an adult.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

His mother and his inability/desire to set real boundaries with his mother has been a major issue in our relationship alomst since day one. His mother's feelings are much more important than our family structure. Of course his mother is either ultra sensitive or manipulative and uses the fact that she knows her son will always take her side. I had to cut contact with her a long time ago and especially when my husband moved out. She helped him move and then decided to show up the day he moved out acting as if she didn't know he was moving...I was the only one who didn't know what day he was moving...our kids even knew. She's been a thorn in my ass for years!


----------

